# Problème d'envoi de mail avec "mail"



## nicolas ducron (1 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,
Je n'ai absolument pas changé de configuration (avant tout se passait très bien), mais depuis quelques temps, quand j'envoie plusieurs mails d'affilé, le serveur se bloque et m'envoie ce message d'erreur : 4.7.1 Error: too many recipients from 83.156.156.2
ça finit toujours par se débloquer mais ça peut prendre quelques heures.
Que faire ?
Merci de me répondre.

PS : ce n'est pas un problème de configuration, quand je n'envoie que peu de mails, ça marche très bien.


----------

